# Heavyocity Mosaic Leads - Luck Dragon (original track)



## Mike Fox (Jan 29, 2022)

Such a badass library!


----------



## Zanshin (Jan 29, 2022)

Great track Mike!

I’ll have to consider some more of the Mosaic series, I just have Tape so far.


----------



## Mike Fox (Jan 29, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> Great track Mike!
> 
> I’ll have to consider some more of the Mosaic series, I just have Tape so far.


Thanks so much!

Yeah, there’s still a couple Moasic libs on my wishlist, Tape also being one of them!


----------



## Sirocco (Jan 29, 2022)

Good one!! Fat tone, clever rhythm, i liked a lot.

What string gauge you use?? i can see is huge!! 0,52?¿? 

I like a lot Mosaic series, maybe Tape and Choirs are the less..."defined" but Keys and Pluck are impressive what is possible to do, i abused in Mosaic Keys and create a few presets with ritmic parts using arps and the library, is a serie that invite to do more and more, the part of arp/seq is way more better than the Novo/Forzo/Vento...is much more useful, clear and instant creative.

With Keys i did lots of Depeche Mode style presets, all with 3 parts "drums" bass pad/melody. Still don´t know why Depeche but these series have simple and easy way to manage, a short collection of sounds but a lot, really a lot of combinations, as another libraries?? yes, but Heavyocity, at least for me, has the "grace" to put the tools easy and instant creative.

Leads is like i imagined, a beefy, fat, gorgeous lead in the hands of Heavyocity???....Boom!!! x8.... XD

Salute! Keep on rockin´


----------



## easyrider (Jan 30, 2022)

Nice!


----------



## Mike Fox (Jan 30, 2022)

Sirocco said:


> Good one!! Fat tone, clever rhythm, i liked a lot.
> 
> What string gauge you use?? i can see is huge!! 0,52?¿?
> 
> ...


Thank you!

The string gauge is 11, 14, 18, 36, 46, 56. Tuned to drop B.


----------



## Mike Fox (Jan 30, 2022)

easyrider said:


> Nice!


Thanks!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 30, 2022)

What a terrific video. You, Sir, rock! ❤️ Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Mike Fox (Jan 30, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> What a terrific video. You, Sir, rock! ❤️ Thanks for the inspiration.


Thanks a ton!


----------



## runningruan (Jan 30, 2022)

Mike Fox said:


> Such a badass library!



Great track! Also really love your other videos, those short, quick and exciting comparisons. What drums did you use here?


----------



## Mike Fox (Jan 30, 2022)

runningruan said:


> Great track! Also really love your other videos, those short, quick and exciting comparisons. What drums did you use here?


Thanks! It’s the Death Metal kit from Toontrack. I believe it’s the “Blue Beauty” mix.


----------



## Trash Panda (Jan 30, 2022)

Rockin’ tune! Is that wall a decoration or does your studio really have that look?


----------



## Mike Fox (Jan 31, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Rockin’ tune! Is that wall a decoration or does your studio really have that look?


Thank you! 🤘

I wish it did! But the background is just a fabric backdrop.


----------

